# Overuse



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Definition of ARTISAN

1: a worker who practices a trade or handicraft : craftsperson

2: one that produces something in limited quantities often using traditional methods

Bah.

I know what coffeeshops that use this term are trying to convey, but I just don't think there's much substance left in the word.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

How do you think the word 'specialty' compares when used in coffee?

I would love trading standards to start picking up on some of the ridiculous descriptions high street coffee shops. 'Fresh' for one. I would like to see a cafe only be able to describe their coffee as fresh if it is ground within a minute of brewing and less than a month post roast. Very hard to police but it would make people think a bit more about what they're buying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

'Speciality/Specialty' is an odd one. It's factually correct (in terms of grading) but doesn't mean much to ordinary customers other than 'a bit poncy'.

We are lacking good words. I'm going to invent some.

Freshiality coffee?

I do think it would be interesting if there was a campaign to define "fresh" in relation to roasted coffee. Sadly I'm already far too anti-establishment to get involved in such underground activities tho


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It always strikes me personally as "real" more than speciality. After all, you take a coffee bean, roast it, grind it & infuse it with water. Least number of steps/interference (compared to instant)?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It is really a French term and were the French into decent coffee they would apply the term Artisanale, in much the same way as they do to other small purveyors of quality produce. In Italy the equivalent term is 'artigianale' and has the sense of being hand-produced with an acquired level of skill. Of course if roasteries who lack skill, originality and inventiveness use the term then it is devalued.

I think for a coffee shop to use the term would be pushing it somewhat


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

MWJB, that's basically the idea behind my Office Coffee Package: http://thecoffeeshop.co/product/coffee-package-1

OK, so it may not be the worlds freshest, best coffee available, but at least it's "real" coffee!

I'm hoping to run a "Banish Instant" campaign, and plan on running a little competition to win one of my coffee packages!

Oh, and as has been mentioned in another thread, I know the beans aren't ground "within a minute of use" but I do grind fresh to order and post 1st class, that's the best I can do!

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not against your concept, but I do think the phrase "grind fresh to order" is contrary to the rules provided to catering businesses by local government. It's like selling a rotten tomato with a sign saying "picked fresh". It may have been fresh when picked but it's not fresh now. Use of the word fresh is regulated, just like 'local', 'homemade', and and many other words that cannot be thrown around when it comes to food and drink. "fresh" orange is carefully monitored. Why not "fresh coffee"? /rant!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would buy pre ground and have done from Steve in the past , only because I knew it was getting banged into a plunge pot and would all be used the next day , to cater for 6+ guests over a weekend . If was for myself wouldnt dream of it , after day 2 its dead ...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Freshly roasted/ground" are the only things that make any sense to my personal perception. What would you say to a customer who enquired as to how recently his "fresh" Monsooned Malabar was picked, whilst he was tucking into his fresh, line caught, mackeral salad, where the fish may be a day or two out of the water? - "As soon as the several month old beans are roasted, they are shipped straight here...where we leave them lying around for at least a week...maybe three weeks...". "OK," comes the bemused response, "so how many weeks has this so called fresh mackeral been sitting around then?" ;-)

I personally find it difficult to consolidate coffee with the layman's understanding of "fresh", when considered in the context of other "fresh foods". Thinking about it, I know what "freshly roasted" means to forum members, but even that seems somewhat paradoxical...

Fresh raisin anyone? ;-)


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

When you step outside our world of 'Specialty Coffee' and into the Muggle world, the term 'Fresh Coffee' is just something that is used to indicate that it isn't freeze dried and comes in a glass jar. These are also the same people who would walk right past Colonna & Smalls on their way to Starbucks, under the impression that they make the best coffee in the world. The trouble is with campaigning for more honest use of the 'buzz words' applied around coffee is that the half truths and expoitation of the limits of current ruling are key to marketing and success of the giants and once they get wind of what is happening, they are so much more powerful than the entire specialty market and have very clever people working the their legal devisions, not to mention hold alot of power over government given their vital role in our economy. It would be like fighting tanks and helicopters with bows and arrows.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The problem is you can have freshly ground coffee from fresh beans from artisan roasters and brew in a La Marzocco and it can still disappoint - or not be what the customer wants. And I do think more specialist coffee shops should offer a choice of beans because what excites the barista (because it maybe unusual or challenging) may not be to the customer's taste (and what works in a flat white might be awful in an espresso).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lookseehear wrote: "I would like to see a cafe only be able to describe their coffee as fresh if it is ground within a minute of brewing and less than a month post roast."

This made me chuckle in light of the video Gary **** posted on the Aeropress Musings thread, imagine how good James Bailey's brewers cup performance would have been if he had brewed at 1 minute after grinding instead of 2! It would have been even winninger!









Just teasing...


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

The other word that is overused, and very often erroneously used, is 'gourmet'.

Especially when seen in connection with most food and drink in the States, it's a virtual guarantee of the oppsite. Sadly, I've seen the same (mis)usage starting to appear more regularly over here.


----------

